# short convertors



## penmanship (Nov 8, 2011)

Ladies & Gents.......

I have seen them before, but I cannot for the life of me remember where........

I am looking for a short convertor for the El Toro style Fountain Pen. Also, does anyone know where to get replacement/other nibs for the El Toro pen....?

any and all assitance is appreciated,
Tim


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 8, 2011)

Tryphon offers short converters:

http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm

They're in Florida, in spite of the Italian URL.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 8, 2011)

Exotics carries "shorties":

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=130&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## glycerine (Nov 8, 2011)

Chthulhu said:
			
		

> Tryphon offers short converters:
> 
> http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm
> 
> They're in Florida, in spite of the Italian URL.



Wow!  Thanks for that link, that place has all kind of cool stuff!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 24, 2011)

Lou (DC Buesman) is where I purchased both long & short converters. Try sending him a PM or try Roy (OKLAHOMAN).


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 24, 2011)

I just got an email from IndyPenDance where they are having a sale and saw that they had the short squeeze converters as well.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 26, 2011)

If memory serves, the El Toro takes a different nib than the #6 that is used for the other large pens, and I don't know of anyone that sells them.

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 26, 2011)

penmanship said:


> Ladies & Gents.......
> 
> I have seen them before, but I cannot for the life of me remember where........
> 
> ...


 Tim, I knew that Bill at Arizona Silhouette carried the El Toro kits but I've never seen or held on so couldn't answer with specifics BUT.... after visiting the website http://arizonasilhouette.net/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images_6.htm

and looking ast one of the pens I could see where the section itself might be a specific size to fit that particular kit but would almost bet that a "standard" 6mm nib would fit the feed.  I just can't see Berea coming out with an oddball nib size just to fit one or two of their kits.

If you can't find your answers anywhere else, drop me a PM and I'll give you my address so you send me one of your El Toro sections.  I have several popular 6mm nibs and I'll check to see if any of them fit.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 26, 2011)

Tim, I could almost bet that the El Toro and the old Little Havana used the same section and I have made a number of Little Havanas and the use the 6MM nib. I agree with George the Berea would not have brought in an oddball nib just on the El Toro, BTW I do have a few of the shorty pumbs from when I used to sell the Little Havana, if all you need is one PM me your address and I'll send it to you.


----------

